# What happened to my stack!



## Platinum8 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey everyone. I know I'm not the only one that has lost a nice wood stack but I am new at it and was wondering what went wrong. I attached a couple pics. 
The back stack was about 7' tall,16' long and only about 16-20" deep. 
The front one was all consistent at 4' high, 16' long and 16" deep. 

I have no clue on what happened. One thought was that a critter was up there and my other thought was did one of the pallets give way? They were a little iffy. I did have about 12"-15" between the stacks. Should I have not? 

Any feed back would be great. It's very disappointing and a little embarrassing. Especially for the my first one.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## NordicSplitter (Nov 30, 2014)

As wood dries out, it shrinks because of moisture loss making it unstable in certain spots. The back stack just kept leaning over enough until it pushed the front stack over with it. Happens to most everyone, good thing is, your wood is drying out. Get used to it, it will happen again sooner or later..


----------



## Platinum8 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Nordic. Good to know but the worst part is I just stacked it yesterday! [emoji16]


----------



## Poindexter (Nov 30, 2014)

Fresh green wood will stay stacked until the MC gets down to the fiber saturation point, about 30% MC.  As it continues to dry it will start shrinking and keep shrinking all the way down to equillibrium.  So when your green stacks start moving they are down to 30% and dropping.

If your wood was already pretty dry it might have just shifted.  In my dry wood shed my stacks are all leaning one against the next.  Maybe rebuild the first stack 4" off the wall at the ground and then have teh stack already leaning on the wall when it gets to be about 4' up.  Then start the second row about two inches off the first one and have it be leaning against the first about 4' up.

Stacking splits more than 4' tall takes a lot of practice.  i pull my bents and curves as I go and stack them at the top of the stacks.


----------



## Platinum8 (Nov 30, 2014)

The question is do I empty it and restock it?!


----------



## Applesister (Nov 30, 2014)

That happened to me too, thought it was one of my neighbors barn cats. Was really apprehensive of what was gonna be at the bottom of the heap but I bet when they go it happens slowly.


----------



## NordicSplitter (Nov 30, 2014)

Platinum8 said:


> The question is do I empty it and restock it?!


Re stack it and push the back stack against the wall. It should be ok.


----------



## Applesister (Nov 30, 2014)

That bummed me out really bad, same with me..next day went out to admire my nice stack and all my handiwork and I wanted to cry. You have twice as much as I had stacked, I'd be hardput to wanna restack it.
Think how much more you could get in that space if you just piled it to the ceiling. No restacking. So it takes 3 years to dry....


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Nov 30, 2014)

im sure it had the dreaded lean for awhile before she tipped. Hate when mine tips over, which happens all to often for my liking.


----------



## Corey (Nov 30, 2014)

If it was stacked for some good amount of time, then fell, I'd be tempted to say uneven drying.  I have a couple of stacks which continually lean east.  Seems like they might get a bit more sun/wind on that side, so it dries out, shrinks a bit and causes the lean.

But you say this was only stacked one day.  So, likely something gave way.  You mention 7' tall, 16' long and only 20" deep.  That's quite a long, thin, unsupported run, IMHO.  7' tall is also quite a load on a pallet, too.  You might try something more substantial for a footing, and consider making a stack at the center of your 16' run using some some wood in the "criss-cross" arrangement normally seen at wood pile ends.  That will help add some stability to the center of the run where it's needed the most.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 30, 2014)

Gravity happens? 

Actually I suspect you've already got your answer . . . in time you will learn how to avoid this situation with your stacking ninja prowess.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Nov 30, 2014)

Platinum8 said:


> Thanks Nordic. Good to know but the worst part is I just stacked it yesterday! [emoji16]



Oh, sincere condolences.  Been there, done that, once or twice even heard that horrible whhhhuuuurmp as it happened as I walked away.

Folks here have good suggestions.  Here's one more.  Get a level.  It's very hard, I find, to stack evenly when you're only looking at it from one side.  I've spent an hour or two doing a great job I was really proud of, only to wander over towards the end and reaize with horror that my stack was leaning forward like crazy.


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 30, 2014)

I have had many stacks fall over, but almost all of them were stack of fresh wood. I assume wood shrinkage was the reason, although I am sure my stacking could be more carefully done.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 30, 2014)

It's drying out in the shed?  I can't see that.  Usually, it dries outside and then is brought into the shed for the winter's fuel.  I also can't see the space between the rows inside the shed.


----------



## Soundchasm (Dec 1, 2014)

My woodshed is in a fenced in section and the front row was getting a serious lean, so I went to look closer.  Saw a few pieces on the ground and thought what the heck?  Didn't take too long to figure my canine gal (bit of a tomboy) was pulling splits out off the BOTTOM of the 7' tall front layer.  She was after mice or chipmunks or snakes or whatever.  Straightened it up, happened again, repeat several times.

She's not gonna' get hurt because I'm keeping it low.  But she's never more alive than when she's on a scent.  So I'll work with her on this one.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Dec 1, 2014)

The only stacks I've ever lost were single row stacks. Double-row stacks can "lean on" each-other and are far less likely to fall over...

I've only ever lost 2 single row stacks. The first was due to shrinkage as the wood dried. I wasn't quick enough in getting it all pushed back into place... that was a mess to clean up. Second stack I lost was due to wind. We had a nasty storm come through (ripped roof off a nearby commercial building, blew my fence over etc), nothing I could do about that...


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 1, 2014)

One "trick" I use is I leave a 6" air space between rows when I stack. I usually have some double or triple length logs left over from sawing and I add one in to span the piles every couple of feet in height. It really steadies the piles despite the air gaps. Even 2" diameter branches work well.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 1, 2014)

Platinum8 said:


> I. . .was wondering what went wrong.



1) Gravity always wins

2) Even the best of us (like me) have a stack collapse

3) Take more care to keep your stacks plumb and level when you re-stack


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 1, 2014)

I have had stacks fall too many times. They tend to be either newly stacked stacks (suspect poor stacking is issue) or long timers (shrink and settle). The other is when I'm pulling from stacks to bring in to the house (think Jenga) - had one of those just the other day.
One trick I learned, when I see a "bulging" portion of a stack - take a sledge hammer and tap the pieces back in line.


----------



## Craig S. (Dec 1, 2014)

I've had a few leaners that never fell that I either tapped back, or re-stacked ... I do find that stacks get unstable over 5' high.


----------



## Diabel (Dec 1, 2014)

My solution!


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 1, 2014)

i like to Amish stack the ends.. criss cross the logs like building a jenga pile. that always helped me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 2, 2014)

mustangwagz said:


> i like to Amish stack the ends.. criss cross the logs like building a jenga pile. that always helped me.



Never heard it called that . . .


----------



## jillybeansisme (Dec 2, 2014)

Platinum8 said:


> The question is do I empty it and restock it?!



Isn't that kind of inevitable, if you're going to burn it?  (OK, j/k, I know you meant "empty it and restack it!)  Anyway, I got three sets of log stackers that I plan to use.  Ordered them from Walmart with free shipping.  They require some 2x4s -- 2 vertical and 2 cut in half for the 4 uprights (which could be 2x4x10s cut in half). I'll be getting some practice wood stacking in a short time.  Movers come in a week to move our stuff and we move early February . . . finally!


----------



## 1750 (Dec 2, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Never heard it called that . . .


I've never heard it called this either, but that's what I do, too.


----------



## Hogwildz (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe a pallet collapsed and the rest gave way?
we all had it happen, sucks.


----------



## mustangwagz (Dec 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Never heard it called that . . .





1750 said:


> I've never heard it called this either, but that's what I do, too.


what do yinz call it? lol   thats what we call it here cuz thats how the dutcheys do it.


----------



## Z33 (Dec 3, 2014)

I am here to make everyone feel better about their stacks...






Had a storm roll through about 2 weeks ago with sustained winds of 15 and gusts to 40. I have about 6 cords of wood stacked up out back and had about 3 cords of it get blown over. Took me about 6 hours to get it all cleaned up and the blocks that broke replaced.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2014)

mustangwagz said:


> what do yinz call it? lol   thats what we call it here cuz thats how the dutcheys do it.



Never really had a name for it to be honest since just about everyone around here that stacks wood does it this way . . . never even knew about T-bars until I came here on the site.

I guess if I had to give it a name I would call it Criss Cross . . . Lincoln Log Style . . . something like that.


----------



## 1750 (Dec 3, 2014)

mustangwagz said:


> what do yinz call it? lol   thats what we call it here cuz thats how the dutcheys do it.


My dad called it "cribbing" the ends.   I've heard that term used in other places, and if you search that term on the web you get pictures and links of what I'm talking about -- even links right back to Hearth.com!   https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/full-cribbed-stacks.126087/


----------



## Vikestand (Dec 3, 2014)

I crib the end of my stacks. I do it when I bring it up to our covered back porch and in my drying stacks. But I still back them up with t-posts.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 3, 2014)

Z33 said:


> I am here to make everyone feel better about their stacks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Oh, man, that's really painful.


----------



## CTFIRE (Dec 3, 2014)

This is one reason I prefer *Holtz Holden's*


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 3, 2014)

CTFIRE said:


> This is one reason I prefer *Holtz Holden's*



Because those never collapse, right?


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2014)

CTFIRE said:


> This is one reason I prefer *Holtz Holden's*



OK, might have missed this one . . . have heard of holtz hausens, holzmietes and even heaping hausens . . . but this is a new one on me.

I tell ya . . . I'm learning all kinds of vocabulary here these days.


----------



## CTFIRE (Dec 3, 2014)

.[/quote]I tell ya . . . I'm learning all kinds of vocabulary here these days.[/quote]
 spelling error on my part


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 3, 2014)

CTFIRE said:


> .


I tell ya . . . I'm learning all kinds of vocabulary here these days.[/quote]
spelling error on my part[/quote]

Gotcha . . . I really thought you had a new type of holz stack going on there for a bit . . . now I'm a bit sad . . . I was hoping to see a new take on the old holzmiete.


----------



## edge-of-the-woods (Dec 3, 2014)

Man if that happened to me I would be tempted to burn it all right there on the spot


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Gotcha . . . I really thought you had a new type of holz stack going on there for a bit . . . now I'm a bit sad . .



Holtz Holden is a stack in the shape of an Australian sedan.


----------



## nrford (Dec 3, 2014)

It fell over


----------



## Corey (Dec 3, 2014)

Z33 said:


> ...
> Had a storm roll through about 2 weeks ago with sustained winds of 15 and gusts to 40. ...



lol - we call that a mild spring day!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you have a squash court on the other side of that green board ?


----------



## Hills Hoard (Dec 3, 2014)

i have seen a few people on here lay a length of wood (4x2 for example) between the rows at different intervals when stacking.  The wood spans the rows stabilising them... I have recently stated doing this and was blown away by how strong the stacks are....im pretty sure I havent explained it that well, so if someone could help clarify that woudl be great, but i wont stack wood any other way any more.


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 3, 2014)

Soundchasm said:


> My woodshed is in a fenced in section and the front row was getting a serious lean, so I went to look closer.  Saw a few pieces on the se is safe.....ground and thought what the heck?  Didn't take too long to figure my canine gal (bit of a tomboy) was pulling splits out off the BOTTOM of the 7' tall front layer.  She was after mice or chipmunks or snakes or whatever.  Straightened it up, happened again, repeat several times.
> 
> She's not gonna' get hurt because I'm keeping it low.  But she's never more alive than when she's on a scent.  So I'll work with her on this one.


Newf here does similar.  She starts taking them apart from top down.  No mouse house is safe.....


----------



## Boil&Toil (Dec 4, 2014)

We generally put in "studs" every 4 feet or so, rather than having 16 foot long unsupported piles. And/or cribbed firewood...


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 4, 2014)

Hmmm?  It sounds like I'm the only one here that has never happen.  
I've had my stacks lean forward slightly after months (years) of drying, but never actually fallen over.
Looks like the weakness was in the middle of the stack, maybe you need to put an extra vertical support in the middle. I'd be a little PO'd if I restacked that wood and it happened again.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe an earthquake hit?....


----------



## Vikestand (Dec 5, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Hmmm?  It sounds like I'm the only one here that has never happen.
> I've had my stacks lean forward slightly after months (years) of drying, but never actually fallen over.
> Looks like the weakness was in the middle of the stack, maybe you need to put an extra vertical support in the middle. I'd be a little PO'd if I restacked that wood and it happened again.


I'm not a wood expert but your variety of wood looks a lot easier to stack and in larger pieces at that.(compared to OP).

I've never had one fall over but I normally only stack them about 4' high and 16' long. I have them on super heavy duty pallets from the local mining company. So 3 pallets wide and four pallets long. Stacking oak, elm, hickory and ash is not an easy task after splitting(well save some oak).


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Dec 5, 2014)

Vikestand said:


> I'm not a wood expert but your variety of wood looks a lot easier to stack and in larger pieces at that.(compared to OP).


You are probably right.  I'm a bit of a wood snob that way I guess, I like straight grained wood for that reason, and I'm a bit anal about having all my splits the same size. In fact we have lots of apple wood available in my area, but I don't like to take it because of all the branches and uglies. However, the one stack directly behind the bike in the picture does have some branches and irregular shaped pieces I ended up with from a maple tree and a walnut tree I pruned.  
They say there is the same amount of BTUs per pound in every type of (dry) wood, meaning a given piece of oak will have exactly the same BTUs as a given piece of cottonwood providing it weighs exactly the same and is exactly the same moisture content. However the oak piece will be smaller and take up less space.This is important because you'll be able to get more BTUs in a given space, be it the woodshed, or the stove. The same can be said for wood that is irregularly shaped shaped pieces of wood. Apple wood may be high in BTUs, but if it's in irregular shaped branches it's really no better then pine or cottonwood for the volume you can fit into the stove or woodshed.


----------



## 1750 (Dec 8, 2014)

Those are some gorgeous stacks, Jack.


----------



## D8Chumley (Dec 9, 2014)

1750 said:


> Those are some gorgeous stacks, Jack.


Yes they are, I'm a little jealous! And x3 or 4 on the cribbed ends. My stacking technique has improved along with everything else associated with burning wood since I found this site. Things are getting better every year


----------



## tsquini (Dec 10, 2014)

A single stack 7' tall almost impossible keep standing.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 11, 2014)

When a stack starts to lean forward I get a couple of pallets and with a friend push the whole stack backwards. It works every time. It tough to control a 7 ft high stack. I have a few 5ft, when it start to dry out 7 ft is going to tumble


----------



## DTrain (Dec 11, 2014)

1750 said:


> My dad called it "cribbing" the ends.   I've heard that term used in other places, and if you search that term on the web you get pictures and links of what I'm talking about -- even links right back to Hearth.com!   https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/full-cribbed-stacks.126087/


Yep. "Crib" the ends of the stack. I just read Eric Sloane's "age of barns" and I wanna say he labeled that config cribbing too.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 8, 2015)

Crap, that loud sound I heard last night was one of my stacks falling down. It was the only one on level ground. I could have paid extra attention to the 3 on unlevel ground and just phoned this one in.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 8, 2015)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Hmmm?  It sounds like I'm the only one here that has never happen.
> I've had my stacks lean forward slightly after months (years) of drying, but never actually fallen over.
> Looks like the weakness was in the middle of the stack, maybe you need to put an extra vertical support in the middle. I'd be a little PO'd if I restacked that wood and it happened again.



Great stacks - how much ? and how long will that last ?


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 11, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Crap, that loud sound I heard last night was one of my stacks falling down. It was the only one on level ground. I could have paid extra attention to the 3 on unlevel ground and just phoned this one in.


Well, I guess it's the best possible outcome. I tested a larger hard maple split from the fallen split at it came in just shy of 25%. Burned that split this morning and it burned fine. 

Another positive, the stack fell into my cart.


----------

